# Moving a dance studio...



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

OK, so to give a little background, my wife is a ballet instructor and has had her own studio for the last. 10 years... Not the same studio mind you, we have moved 3 times now to be exact. I have built all 4 with a bit of help. This last one was the most epic because we had to do it in 2 weeks, including the sprung floor that I built. I am to say the least exhausted as I have been working my regular fulltime job and then renovating after work, and days off.

We didn't intend on leaving the last space but the landlord wouldn't bring the building up to code so we were unable to get our business license or insurance, forcing us to move.

From the time we had to be out of the previous place to the time we reopened was 2 weeks.

First came the furniture... Desks, shelves, couches, chairs, benches, lockers... Etc.

Then removal of the sprung floor I spent 2 weeks building a year ago. Tearing up composite tile that I glued down to get to the screws holding 2 layers of 5/8" plywood together sitting on evenly spaced 1" thick high density foam blocks(1 3" x 3" block every 1.5 square feet, glued to the bottom layer of plywood... 1100 to be exact)... Removing the floor took 3 days. Stored it at my parents house under tarps.

New place... 10 days left. Demolition! Removed 4 offices with 4 metal doors and 3 windows. 1700 pounds of drywall removed, all steel stud construction.

Pulled all the electrical, had my uncle cap off and terminate unneeded live wires. Cut opening for French doors. Cut 2 openings for windows. Framed in and extended north studio wall with an exit door. Rerun electrical. Drywall and mud(thanks to a family friend).

Start on sprung floor. 30 sheets of first layer of ply(studio is on the second floor) thanks dad for helping carry that crap.... Second layer of ply... Another 30 sheets. Overlap all seams. Screw together all corners and edges.

Lay down new underlay and start flooring. (Just laminate for now)

Mirrors arrive... Hang fixtures and shelving while waiting for mirror guys to install... Continue flooring. Finish flooring at 8pm... Start work(real job) at 8am tomorrow. I did it.

Sorry for the way out there topic but I am pretty proud of myself.

From this

























To this

















Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## battmanh (Jan 7, 2014)

Woah, what a transformation! Nice work on the flooring


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

More pics

Floor I ripped up at previous place









During demolition.


























After demolition with new framing and drywall


















Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Sprung floor system I came up with.


















































Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Whew that's determination and drive, congratulations hope all is well from now on.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Installing laminate.









































Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Finished, just needs paint and baseboards


















Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Wow congrats! It's a good thing you're handy with all this stuff


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

job well done.

I hope you don't need to move it soon.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Four words. "Better you than me!" 

Wow that seems like sooooo much work. Couldn't imagine doing that once, let alone 3 or 4 times. 

Hope she gets to stay in place for several years now.

Awesome job.

Anthony


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

you are THE MAN!! That's awesome!!


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

i wish i'm that handy


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

What was I gonna do? Say no? Lol. 

Thanks a lot for the kind words. 

My tanks took a back seat for a while. After work the following day I did water changes.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Shes lucky to have you :bigsmile:


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Well this isn't exactly what I wanted to be posting on this thread but......

The terrible human being of a landlord has decided that our dance school is a disruption to his business. It has been an ongoing battle with this new landlord and he has given us notice. So........ I will be moving a dance studio again. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Wow that sucks to hear, I could see how it would be disruptive just as would any bussiness lol NOT seriously well anything other than a vacant place would be disruptive lol I'm just being a smart ass but I'd love to talk to the landlord, I got a little lawyer in me and can always justify and reason almost anything. Sounds like buying a place is easier although more costly than rent but if its a dream to run a dance shop then do it. All this moving and work doesn't sound fun. Want to be the boss gotta buy then you kick people out haha kidding

Sorry hear this again.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear you have to move

I wish I knew an easy solution for you.


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

that sucks!! I'm sorry to hear that... I wonder how he can just give you a notice just like that though.. There must be a term "legal binding" contract.. At least, I hope you can get some compensation out of this.. I had to do this for my wife's business many times and it really sucks! I wish I can find the way to help you!


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

Foxtail said:


> Well this isn't exactly what I wanted to be posting on this thread but......
> 
> The terrible human being of a landlord has decided that our dance school is a disruption to his business. It has been an ongoing battle with this new landlord and he has given us notice. So........ I will be moving a dance studio again.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Disheartening!
I feel for you, having to do this all over again


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Its life I guess... Live and learn. This guy is nuts. No one has a problem at all except him. His staff has all said its fine but he complains about children walking in the hallways upstairs... Says its so loud he can't concentrate lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow....that just sucks! Sorry to hear...buy him some earplugs lol hope the next place is better


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Buy him a car with no brakes

JK. Sorry to hear. I hate people like that.


----------

